# Compra-venta > Compro >  Produccion de paloma desde libro

## ALBERTAKIS

Hola. Compro el juego de producir una paloma desde libro. Lo tengo, pero del uso está muy deteriorado. No busco el de libro a fuego y luego a paloma, solo paloma (sin fuego). Gracias. Saludos,

----------

